# Top 40 FWD VW 1/4 Mile Times List



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

Top 40 Watercooled FWD VW 1/4 mile list
1. 9.69 @ 145.16mph, Brian Kirchberger, 1997 Jetta, 2.9L Turbo VR6 - Built Motor/Race Car - USA - Info GTR Brian
2. 9.83 @ 143.86mph, Mike Trizulino, 1998 Jetta, 2.9l Turbo VR6 - Built Motor - Race Car - USA - Info C&M Performance
3. 9.94 @ 139.21mph, Everson Camargo, 1993 VW Gol, Turbocharged 2.0l 8v - Built Motor/Race Car - Brazil - Info ATS Rocco
4. 9.95 @ 140.95mph, Kevin Black, 1981 VW Scirocco, Turbocharged 2.0l 16v - Built Motor/Race Car - USA - Info Orange Crush
5. 9.99 @ 141.86mph, Marco Preiano, 1998 Golf CL, 2.9l Turbo VR6 - Built Motor/Race Car - Canada - Info SEM GTI
6. 10.03 @ 147.64mph, Steve Oliveira, 1988 GTI, 2.8l Turbo VR6 - JE Pistons/Stock Rods - Street Car - USA - Info GTR Steve
7. 10.10 @ 137.XXmph, Marco Preiano, 1998 Golf CL, Built Motor 20v 1.8T - Race Car - Canada - Info SEM
8. 10.16 @ 130mph, Marco Santos, 1983 VW Rabbit GTI, Turbocharged 2.0l 16v - Built Motor/Race Car - Puerto Rico
9. 10.20 @ 141.34mph, Nicklas Ekwall, 1984 Rabbit GTI, Turbo 2.9L VR6 - Built Motor - Race Car - Sweden - Info Team AVR
10. 10.20 @ 137.68mph, Lou Bertuccio, 1998 GTI, 2.9l Turbo VR6 - Built Motor/Race Car - USA - Info EIP Tuning
11. 10.38 @ 145mph, Rolo Santa, 1990 Corrado, Turbo VR6 - Built Motor/Alcohol/Race Car - Puerto Rico
12. 10.39 @ 140.56mph, Chris Green, 1998 Jetta, Turbo 2.9l VR6, Built Motor - Street/Race Car - USA - Info Unforgettable SnP
13. 10.60 @ 131.05mph, Boost-Engineering - 1996 GTI, Automatic ?.?L Turbo VR6 - Built Motor - Race Car - Canada - Need Info on this car
14. 10.69 @ 138.50mph, Joel Brown, 1992 Golf, Turbocharged 2.0l 8v - Built Motor/Race Car - USA
15. 10.72 @ 134.08mph, JJ from EIP Tuning, VW Scirocco, Turbocharged 2.1l 16v - Built Motor/Race Car - USA - Info EIP Tuning
16. 10.74 @ 121.56mph, Nate Romero, 1995 Corrado, All Motor 2.0l 20v - Race Car - USA - Info Race 101
17. 10.76 @ 128.8Xmph, Allen McDonough, 1982 Rabbit, Turbo 1.8l 8v - Built Motor/Street Car - USA
18. 10.78 @ 132.43mph, Chris Xitis - 1995 GTI, 2.8l Turbo VR6 - Built Motor/Street Car - USA - Info - C&M Performance
19. 10.84 @ 133.05mph, John Mamana, 1991 GTI, Turbo 2.9l VR6 - Built Motor/Race Car - USA - MMI Concepts
20. 10.95 @ 125.13mph, Paul Wolf, VW Rabbit, Turbocharged 1.8l 16v - Built Motor/Race Car - USA
21. 11.01 @ 125.59mph, Zach Visconti, 1983 Rabbit GTI, Turbo 1.8l 8v - Built Motor/Race Car - USA
22. 11.06 @ 125.23mph, Performance Worx, 1979 Scirocco, Turbo 1.8l 16v - Stock Block/Race Car - Canada
23. 11.10 @ 134mph, Bill Schimmel, 1993 Corrado, 2.9l Turbo VR6 - Built Motor/Street Car - USA - Info Schimmel Performance
24. 11.16 @ 127.99mph, Brian (QuickBlackGTI) - 1995 GTI, 2.9l Turbo VR6 - Built Motor/Street Car - USA
25. 11.18 @ 131mph, Rich C - EIP Tuning, MK3 GTI, 2.9l Turbo VR6 - Built Motor/Street Car - USA - Info EIP Tuning
26. 11.1X @ 13Xmph, Kaztech Racing, MK2 GTI, Turbo VR6 - Built Motor/Race Car - USA - Looking for Details
27. 11.21 @ 127mph, Marz Racing, 1984 Rabbit GTI, Turbo 16v - Built Motor/Race Car - USA
28. 11.34 @ 127.25mph, Bron Palko, 1992 Jetta, 2.9l Turbo VR6 - Built Motor/Street Car - Canada
29. 11.35 @ 129.05mph, Billy Tylaska, 1992 GTI, Stock AEB 1.8T - Street Car - GT3052 + Haltech - USA
30. 11.47 @ 124.94mph, Drew Scheafer, 1984 GTI, Stock AWP 1.8T - Street/Race Car - GT30R+ Autronic - USA
31. 11.47 @ 124.71mph, Justin Cohen, 1997 GTI, 2.9l Turbo VR6 - Built Motor/Street Car - USA
32. 11.47 @ 117.74mph, Gary Miyasato, 1981 Rabbit, Turbo 1.7l w/2.0 Crossflow Head - Built Motor - Sonic Motorsports
33. 11.50 @ 121.32, Tim Gunzenhauser, 1997 GTI, 2.8l Turbo VR6 - Stock Block/Street Car - USA - Info GTR Tim
34. 11.54 @ 117.XXmph, James Burlew, 1984 Rabbit GTI, Turbo 2.0l 8v - Built Motor/Street Car - USA
35. 11.54 @ 114mph MK1, Bernd Arndt, 1984 Rabbit GTI, All Motor 3.0L VR6 - Built Motor/Race Car - USA
36. 11.56 @ 122.89mph, Andrew Benson, 1991 Jetta, Turbo 2.8L VR6 - Stock Block/Street Car - USA
37. 11.59 @ 119.3Xmph, Bernd Arndt, 1993 Corrado, AllMotor 24v VR6 - Race Car - USA
38.11.60 @ 123 MPH, Joe 2.0T, 1996 Golf, 2.0l 8v - (1.87 60ft) - Built Motor/Street Car - USA - EIP Tuning
If you are not on this list and qualify by running 11.99 or quicker
Please post the following info
Full Name
Year and Model of Car
Motor Specs (Size and Stock or Built)
Turbo Setup
Copy of Timeslip or Full Breakdown 
Thanks 
Tim


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Top 40 FWD VW 1/4 Mile Times List (GTRTim)*

Hey Timmy my last name is SIEGFRIED if you didnt know


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Top 40 FWD VW 1/4 Mile Times List (QuickBlackGTi)*

Marc H
1987 VW scircocco gtx
2.0 16v stock stacked gasket.
GT30R @19psi 2270lbs with me in it.
pro tree
.088
1.866
7.866
[email protected] crappy pic but it's there


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: Top 40 FWD VW 1/4 Mile Times List (euroroccoT)*

Tony of Performance Worx ran a 10.90 yesterday.


----------



## German_Muscle (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Top 40 FWD VW 1/4 Mile Times List (steveedub)*

you need to make the list easier to read, make each thing line up so its easier to see. like the names should start on the same column. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by German_Muscle at 1:25 PM 10-12-2004_


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Top 40 FWD VW 1/4 Mile Times List (German_Muscle)*

Damn, I've got a ways to go just to be number 40.


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Top 40 FWD VW 1/4 Mile Times List (J Dubya)*

Surely the 1.8T has done better than 11.35 somewhere? Can't let the other engines dominate the top 40 like this! 
I know there are Mk1 and Mk2 1.8T's with big turbos on them... gotta be pretty swift...


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Top 40 FWD VW 1/4 Mile Times List (Kor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kor* »_Surely the 1.8T has done better than 11.35 somewhere? Can't let the other engines dominate the top 40 like this! 
I know there are Mk1 and Mk2 1.8T's with big turbos on them... gotta be pretty swift...

Yea #7 with 10.10 @ 137mph


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Top 40 FWD VW 1/4 Mile Times List (steveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveedub* »_Tony of Performance Worx ran a 10.90 yesterday.

Is that the mk1 scirocco 16v? what turbo is he running and is he still on that old 1.8 16v motor?


----------



## CarlitosVW (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Top 40 FWD VW 1/4 Mile Times List (GTRTim)*

10.75 @???, Javier Dimaio, Vw Saveiro, 1.8 8v turbo -Built motor/Race truck- Argentina


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Top 40 FWD VW 1/4 Mile Times List (CarlitosVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarlitosVW* »_10.75 @???, Javier Dimaio, Vw Saveiro, 1.8 8v turbo -Built motor/Race truck- Argentina

















Sorry but the pics didn't load... and with out the mph ... I can't add the time....


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Top 40 FWD VW 1/4 Mile Times List (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_Yea #7 with 10.10 @ 137mph 

oops! missed that one


----------



## CarlitosVW (Apr 17, 2004)

Try copying the adrees and sticking in your bar.
I'll look for the trap speed.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (CarlitosVW)*

time to update the list for Mr Mike Trizulizzulino


----------

